
A Video Recording of an NYPD Officer and an Uber Driver - evo_9
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/04/an-nypd-cop-on-a-power-trip-verbally-abuses-an-immigrant-uber-driver/389390/?single_page=true
======
itsbits
"If the coming years bring more citizens training cameras on police officers,
as well as more police administrators willing to punish misbehavior"

It is the second, and not the first, that is a change of pace here. We've been
recording police officers doing terrible things for decades. We expect them to
go unpunished. That's why we're surprised this go round. For now at least.

